# The horrible cup



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I forgot the days now. I could of been here for a month. I swim in my own poo and dirty water. They forgot to feed me yesterday. How much longer can I take this? All the other fish are sad too. I will die. Like Bob and Susie. I will go to heaven. It is like heck here. I remember my dad. Protective and kind. My mom was in the tank beside us. She was there too. Dad was a purple halfmoon with beady black eyes. My mom was a orange super delta. I am a purple and orange halfmoon with eyes blue as the sea. I was perfect. Till this pet store ruined me. The sun never rise or sets. Well, I never saw it. I want to be owned. Owned to a good owner. One who will let me swim in a big area and eat pellets. 
_The Next Day... _
Oh yay. I was thrown in a bigger cup. Half gallon. Why would someone put a female with me? I can't believe it. A careless worker put me here, in the "big thing for old bettas". A tank to breed for more bettas cheaply. I will not do it. My kids will be used horribly. They will die from starvation or sickness. Why, why do this? That girl understands. The female betta says "do it, we must. Or we will be in the deathhole. They will get owners." Fine. I can't stay alive forever, I may just breed. I will put the nest here....
Please post! I will continue tomorrow!!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Needs some work but good writing considering your age! =]

Hope the poor thing doesn't get torn up by the female.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I was bored XD It is terrible!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think its great! A very good start to a very good story! Write more plz!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Tomorrow. I am thinking. (lol I dream my story! This was my last night dream!!!)
Here is a sentence.
My bubble nest was perfect, good for a spawn.
I meant 5 gallon not 1/2!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Good start, continue.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

When we were ready we spawned. 100 eggs at least. We checked them and guarded the nest.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

cool!:-D


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

can't think today...
Yay


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Can you please write your story all in the first post? Its REALLY obnoxious to read one sentence, read a couple of comments saying "great, awesome, nicve work" and then one sentecne. it breaks up the story and makes it seem not as good. just clikc edit on ur first post and type in ur sentence or paragraph or whatever onto the story up there ^^^ it should be easier for everyone reading this and even for u too!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

>:-O I can only edit it so much, I cant edit it any more. Sorry!!! :-(


----------



## Kiara123 (Aug 11, 2010)

love it


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while my brother came home from the army and he is going to Korea


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome! That actually remindes me of walmart and there horrable cups.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't update: internet dieing. HAIL!!! (thunderstorm moved through)


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

aww ok. makes sense =P please update whener you can.


----------

